# Background & tank set up in Progress (Newbie)



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone.....  first of all i wanted to thank all the wonderful talent in the forum. I have been lurking around for some time now as a guest, and feeding my brain, and creativity off the amazing talents of the cichlid lovers!!..

First of all I am a female  mother of 4 and have always loved fish..... my directional person was my husband who introduced me to this forum, and my Inspiration was many of you in here..

so here it goes I have never owned a cichlid in my life let alone ran or maintained a fresh water tank. until I had a 29 Gal tank with a few gouramis, tetras, tiger barbs.. and only had them for two weeks. anyways before I bore yall to death.. got rid of that whole set up and decided to start from scratch and make me a tank for African Cichlids.

I don't think I can sit and ecplain in detail what I did, except that it was a challenge but a very satisfying one , and it is still in progress.............. so I want to share my pictures with you from start to current..... I am now preparing it for the curing process, I just have a couple of pieces I needed to add because of the constant design and change of hardware..... so below I will give a list of what I set out to buy as far as filtration and extras.....

I have a 60 Gallon Tank
835 Jebo Canister
x2 Jebo fully submersible Power heads. (AP1400F)
Jepo out tank water heater ( HT - 600)
Medical stone for filter
Amonia -absorbing stone for filter
Sand "Silica"

For the Background:- (Inspired by "Biguzas")
Quikrete, Cement
Quikrete Acrylic fortifier
Quickrete cement colors (Buff & Brown
100% Silicone 
2 sheets of 1" Styrofoam

For the UGJ
I followed " " Instructions and changed up my jets a little as my tank wasn't as big as his
unfortunately I forgot to take pics of it completed but I did manage to take one before I covered it up in sand.

and I now have to silicone the last two pieces of Styrofoam to hide the Power heads as much as possible............. as I didn't have all the hardware before I started the background " note to self " Always have your hardware and where it will be placed...lol so I had to make a few minor adjustments and add ons in order to make it all work without it looking "Bodgy"....

So I will continue to post pics and updates on my progress... once again you were all an inspiration!!... this has opened doors for so many more possibilities and ideas  .......


















































































I will update the photos when I have attached the last pieces and its filled with water getting cured 

thank you all, I couldn't of done it without your cleverness


----------



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention who my instructor was for the UGJ system 
"Marc Elieson".. thank you  your forum on the how to put me on track with my own little changes


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

BEAUtiful! 
Nothing like jumping in with both feet... I'll be watching for updates.
Oh and " Welcome to C-F"!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Holy cow! Nice job!

I read some of my original posts last night and am still embarrassed by the massive number of mistakes I made and advice I ignored.

You're to be commended for such a well-informed and creative launch.

kevin


----------



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you for your awesome words and thoughts 

here are pics of my extra pieces I need to finish and add to the tank before I fill her up.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Lookin good! :thumb: And great job finding the info out before spending tons of money and killing fish. :thumb:


----------



## neokemit (Dec 11, 2008)

your background rcoks!!!!!! :drooling:


----------



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

A few more pics of the final stage...... before curing... so now I am happy with the result, although I did run into some problems regarding the Power heads, and how I was going to cover them up.... so I improvised and silicone the above pieces to the glass ........... I will definitely make sure I have all required items and tank set up before I begin my next DIY, thoroughly enjoyed it.

now I have to start the curing process YUK!!.... then finally get me my fishies 

oh I would love some feedback on some good vibrant lighting maybe DIY lighting, I am making my own canopy... so any suggestions for a 60 gallon would be awesome!! thanks

I am sorry if the pics I have are not all that clear  

















Inside view of the tank


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

that....looks...AWESOME!

Freakin good job! You've done very well and should be proud of yourself (As i'm sure you are )


----------



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

mok3t said:


> that....looks...AWESOME!
> 
> Freakin good job! You've done very well and should be proud of yourself (As i'm sure you are )


 thanks  I am proud of it. this whole project is a challenge 

I was up last night until 1:30am doing my canopy... I am not a woodwork expert /builder/ Craftsman...... so so so NOT

Anyways I totally screwed up in my measurements I was short by 1.5cm, in width.. arghhhh grrrr...lol I was sooooo frustrated...... I sat there going through what if I do this, what if Ido that... da da da daaaa... in the end I have to go back to lowes and get my 3 lengths (widths) new and cut again to its proper measurement.......I know that through trial and error........we become better builders, creators etc... but grrrr its frustrating, and I am a somewhat perfectionist when it comes to doing any DIY, be that big or small, and if I have never done it i still am not afraid to jump right in

anyways, I will keep you posted.
thanks for reading

Mariela


----------



## lefty101 (Nov 21, 2008)

Back ground looks awesome... Good job


----------



## coldfusionpower (Oct 9, 2008)

looking good ! :thumb: :thumb: hope can something like this make for my new tank ..


----------



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you thank you :dancing: .. I have done my 2nd 50% water change....its been running its course (curing ) for 7 days, how soon do you think, before I should test the levels?? I love the Python, makes life so much easier...lol

getting anxious so want to go fishy shopping :fish: . :fish: ... but I figured I will buy One poor little fish to test the waters... hopefully he will survive it... when the time comes.

anyways thanks again guys yall awesome and great confident boosters!! :thumb:


----------



## AfroChilean (Jan 28, 2009)

OK so ihave done my third water change, and to my disappointment I am seeing some of the styro come through, (expand) seems I left some places with not enough cement .....otherwise it is all good so far, I changed up my power heads sponges to a fine one, as the sand was constantly spitting out and now that problem is resolved, I am now wondering if I should correct the styro or just leave it and make sure I do my next DIY with even cement so this wont happen.... anyway... I have some pics... and pics of my canopy......

which also I am happy with, to a degree, I am going to buy another piece of wood for the hood cover, as the one I have isn't perfectly straight it is with imperfections, so now with it complete it is not perfectly straight on one side.......... and has a gap when closed... easy fixer...

[img]http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d190/chilenita74/CIMG2848.jpg
























sorry for the unclear pic... but if you look closely you can see the styro expanding.... in the grooves.


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow its coming along nicely is that canopy home made?! it looks great and i love it when people decide to truly take their tanks and make it to an all out project and make go all out. i made my lid out of scratch using plexiglass. so :thumb: to you. keep it up and i cant wait to see the end result.


----------

